# Slide guitar - standard tuning



## Doc G (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey!

I am looking into learning slide guitar, mostly with standard tuning.

Does any of you have suggestions for good DVD-based slide guitar lessons?

Thanks - Doc


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm experimenting with it a bit myself as well...in standard tuning.....my biggest problem is string muting......so I'm finding myself sticking to notes on the B and high E string...i'm using one of those little inch long brass slides.....does the trick - lets me use it for a bit then go back to regular fretting without having to take it off

with slide - I feel like I'm starting to learn the guitar all over again


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

One good trick is to play the standard 'A shape' chords because you can do them easily with a slide since there are 3 notes on the same fret. I don't know much about slide either but that's a good thing to incorporate.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I tend to play slide in standard tuning on electric. A great DVD to give you the basics and tips on damping is "Warren Haynes - Electric Blues and Slide Guitar". Happy Sliding!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I totally forgot about this one..."Ulitimate Slide Guitar:Essential Slide Techniques with Geoff Hartwell". About a year ago I traded pedals with Geoff and he threw in a copy of is latest CD and this DVD. He goes through everything in standard tuning. It is a well thoughtout DVD lesson with a lot of great tips. The BEST if you want to learn slide.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I do play some slide in standard--but I'm still a beginner for slide really.
Mostly I play the 4th & 5th or 3rd & 4th strings, which sound good together slide or no slide.
Or I stick to single notes.

But a DVD of someone quite talented at standard tuning slide certainly is worth checking out. (As mentioned above)


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> I'm experimenting with it a bit myself as well...in standard tuning.....my biggest problem is string muting......


The secret to string muting is to not use a pick. Mute with your right hand fingers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For the sake of convenience I mostly use standard tuning in the band, except on the lapsteel where I use open G mostly.

In standard, there's a major chord across strings 432; minor on 321; major third on strings 32; major forth (which are major fifths when inverted) on strings 21, 43, 54, 65; dominant seventh on strings 53, 64; ninth on strings 52, 41, sixth on strings 31, 42; fifth on strings 51, 62, etc etc...so it's not a bad tuning. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Mooh said:


> In standard, there's a major chord across strings 432; minor on 321; major third on strings 32; major forth (which are major fifths when inverted) on strings 21, 43, 54, 65; dominant seventh on strings 53, 64; ninth on strings 52, 41, sixth on strings 31, 42; fifth on strings 51, 62, etc etc...so it's not a bad tuning. Peace, Mooh.


Mooh: That's great information right there! Thanks.

Swervin


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

MickTaylor of the Rolling Stones was known for playing slide this way, he also has some instructional DVDs


----------

